# Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf*

						Das Comeback von Seven Of Nine in der vierten Folge von Star Trek: Picard wirft gewisse Fragen auf. Diese lassen sich für Fans aber leicht beantworten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf*


----------



## sfc (15. Februar 2020)

Wieso sollten die sich in den 20 Jahren seit Nemesis und dem Voyager-Finale nicht begegnet sein oder voneinander gehört haben? Ich sehe da keine Frage, die geklärt werden müsste. Ist nichts, was man sich nicht selber denken kann.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Februar 2020)

Ist es nicht ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz unter Journalisten, dass man Titel spoilerfrei hält?

Aber vermutlich ist "Journalismus" auch ein wenig hochgegriffen im Bezug auf die PCGH-Webseite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mich über die Begegnung gefreut. Mal gucken welche Rolle sie in der Serie einnehmen wird.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mich über die Begegnung gefreut. Mal gucken welche Rolle sie in der Serie einnehmen wird.



Ich schätze eine größere als Data. Denke ich zumindest, immerhin geht es ja um ein Raumschiff, das sie aus alten Tagen gut kennt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schätze eine größere als Data. Denke ich zumindest, immerhin geht es ja um ein Raumschiff, das sie aus alten Tagen gut kennt.


Damit hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Februar 2020)

@PCGH: Spoiler direkt im Titel zu verpacken finde ich schon ziemlich *******


----------



## Adhonaj (15. Februar 2020)

no fucking way - danke für den Spoiler. Welches A-Loch hat das bitte zu verantworten? Direkt Backpfeife!


----------



## wurstkuchen (15. Februar 2020)

Die Serie wird genau zu dem was ich vorhergesehn habe, peinlicher langweiliger Mist. Man merkt halt, dass da nicht viel Geld übrig war, ala 2-3 Million $ pro Folge wie das bei TNG war, und kein Geld vorhanden ist für gute Kulissen. Story bisher hanebüchen und voller Löcher. Und auch immer so peinliche Schnitte oder dramatische Musik wo dann gar nichts dramatisches passiert. Diese Folge hat ja aber auch Jonathan Frakes ala Riker Regie geführt, hoffe er kommt dann die nächste Folge vor wie man ja schon weiß.


----------



## Banana-GO (15. Februar 2020)

Den alten Worf mit seinem 90er Jahre Make-Up müssen sie jetzt aber nicht auch noch bringen.
Die Serie ist bisher noch langweiliger als die ersten Folgen von Discovery.
Mal abwarten was da noch kommt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Den alten Worf mit seinem 90er Jahre Make-Up müssen sie jetzt aber nicht auch noch bringen.


Ich vermisse die Klingonen bisher etwas.

In der letzten Folge wurde ein "Bird of Prey" gezeigt.  Aber das war die romulanische Version.
Ich finde den Klingonen Bird of Prey cooler.
Am besten im Kinofilm "Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Vergangenheit".
Wo der Bird of Prey über dem Walfangschiff schwebte. Sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## BoMbY (15. Februar 2020)

Sie hatten 20 Jahre Zeit sich zu treffen? Die viel größere Frage ist was ist mit Hugh seit TNG passiert?


----------



## tallantis (15. Februar 2020)

Habt ihr nenn kompletten Lattenschuss so einen Spoiler in den Titel zu schreiben????


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Februar 2020)

Typo im drittletzten Satz: Es heisst Borg und nicht Bork


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Die viel größere Frage ist was ist mit Hugh seit TNG passiert?



Der kommt auch noch.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken



Nein, danke. Bin nach der ersten Folge ausgestiegen und nach allem was ich höre war es für mich die richtige Entscheidung.

@ Spoiler-Nörgler: Habt ihr die letzten Monate unter nem Stein gelebt? Das war in den Trailern zu sehen inkl. solcher Headlines und der Cast macht seit Monaten ne Promo-Tour mit zig Interviews sogar im Frühstücksfernsehen usw..


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nein, danke. Bin nach der ersten Folge ausgestiegen und nach allem was ich höre war es für mich die richtige Entscheidung.



Das ist halt der Unterschied.
Ich finde, dass Picard das Beste aus Star Trek seit vielen, vielen Jahren ist.


----------



## Splatterpope (15. Februar 2020)

Wenn man bedenkt, was einem da so seit 2009 geboten wurde, ist das auch nicht wirklich schwierig...


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2020)

Ich finds schon ziemlich langatmig. Bzw, fühlt sich bisher alles noch wie'n Intro an. Die erste Folge hatte eigentlich alles. Action, Nostalgiemomente, die Story kommt in Fahrt. Die nächsten 3 Folgen waren dann einfach nur Crew-Rekrutierungs-Folgen und Rückblenden. Hätten sie auch in 1-2 Folgen packen können. Aber immerhin ist jetzt erstmal Elrond...äh...Elnor dabei 

Na ja, mal sehn wann die Story richtig losgeht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich finds schon ziemlich langatmig. Bzw, fühlt sich bisher alles noch wie'n Intro an. Die erste Folge hatte eigentlich alles. Action, Nostalgiemomente, die Story kommt in Fahrt. Die nächsten 3 Folgen waren dann einfach nur Crew-Rekrutierungs-Folgen und Rückblenden. Hätten sie auch in 1-2 Folgen packen können. Aber immerhin ist jetzt erstmal Elrond...äh...Elnor dabei
> 
> Na ja, mal sehn wann die Story richtig losgeht.


So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein. Wenn eine Folge vorbei ist denke ich mir oft: "Wie? Schon vorbei?" und würde am liebsten gleich weiter gucken.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich finds schon ziemlich langatmig. Bzw, fühlt sich bisher alles noch wie'n Intro an. Die erste Folge hatte eigentlich alles. Action, Nostalgiemomente, die Story kommt in Fahrt. Die nächsten 3 Folgen waren dann einfach nur Crew-Rekrutierungs-Folgen und Rückblenden. Hätten sie auch in 1-2 Folgen packen können. Aber immerhin ist jetzt erstmal Elrond...äh...Elnor dabei
> 
> Na ja, mal sehn wann die Story richtig losgeht.



Na ja, wenn man das alles weglässt, hätte Netflix auch einen 2h Film draus machen können. 
Ich finde es gut, dass sich die Crew erst finden muss. Immerhin sind es 10 Folgen. Und es wäre blöd, wenn man schon in der dritten Folge bei Showdown wäre.



RyzA schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein. Wenn eine Folge vorbei ist denke ich mir oft: "Wie? Schon vorbei?" und würde am liebsten gleich weiter gucken.



Geht mir auch so. Daher finde ich es echt nervig, dass Amazon nicht alle Folgen auf mal veröffentlicht haben.
Haben sie doch bei Pastewka auch gemacht.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied.
> Ich finde, dass Picard das Beste aus Star Trek seit vielen, vielen Jahren ist.



Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt ein Lob sein soll bei dem (für mich) Kernschrott den die Marke seit der letzten Folge von Enterprise abliefert..

Wer diese Art "Star Trek" mag.. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß, ehrlich. Wir sind alle verschieden und das zu feiern ist ja letztlich auch die Message von Star Trek. Ich hab reingeguckt, sehe den Fußabdruck von Alex Kurtzman überall und bin raus. Meine Lebenszeit ist mir einfach mittlerweile zu schade für sowas.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied.
> Ich finde, dass Picard das Beste aus Star Trek seit vielen, vielen Jahren ist.




Dann kannst Du aber erst seit 2009 Star Trek dabei sein, mit Nemesis hat Star Trek nämlich aufgehört Star Trek im eigentlich Sinn  zu sein. 

Tot, Betrug, Intrigen stehen jetzt an der Tagesordnung, anstatt Moral, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Ehre.

Picard ist noch der letzte Dinosaurier der übrig geblieben ist, 

Passt halt überhaupt nicht mehr  zum restlichen Universum.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt ein Lob sein soll bei dem (für mich) Kernschrott den die Marke seit der letzten Folge von Enterprise abliefert..
> 
> Wer diese Art "Star Trek" mag.. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß, ehrlich. Wir sind alle verschieden und das zu feiern ist ja letztlich auch die Message von Star Trek. Ich hab reingeguckt, sehe den Fußabdruck von Alex Kurtzman überall und bin raus. Meine Lebenszeit ist mir einfach mittlerweile zu schade für sowas.



Ich finde es nicht schlecht, dass Picard sowohl den Star Trek Nemesis als auch einzelne TNG Folgen als Grundlage hat.
Denn das, was danach kam, egal ob Reboot Kinofilme oder jetzt Discovery war einfach für den Hintern.
Und 20 Jahre nach den Ereignissen von Nemesis haben eben auch einen Picard verändert, der ja immer der Hero der Sternenflotte war.
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es weiter geht.



Snowhack schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du aber erst seit 2009 Star Trek dabei sein, mit Nemesis hat Star Trek nämlich aufgehört Star Trek im eigentlich Sinn  zu sein.
> 
> Tot, Betrug, Intrigen stehen jetzt an der Tagesordnung, anstatt Moral, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Ehre.



Das sehe ich auch so.
Klar, Star Trek nemesis war nicht der Abschluss der Picard Ära, den ich mir erhofft hatte, aber vielleicht wird es "Picard" sein.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Ich denke die größten Kritiker mögen keinen Veränderungen. Sie hätten lieber alles beim alten.
Aber ich habe damit keine Probleme.
Solange es keine zu krassen Tabubrüche gibt.

Z.B., auch wenn ein anderes Thema:

Bei Terminator habe sie mit den neuen Filmen meiner Meinung nach alles versaut. 



Spoiler



Aufeinmal wird John Connor böse und der größte Feind und im anderen Film gleich am Anfang erschossen.



Deswegen gibt es für mich nur die Filme 1-4.

Und mit AVP 2 haben sie das Alien Universum und Predator ins Lächerliche gezogen.
Sorry, für OT. Aber über sowas könnte ich mich aufregen.


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man das alles weglässt, hätte Netflix auch einen 2h Film draus machen können.
> Ich finde es gut, dass sich die Crew erst finden muss. Immerhin sind es 10 Folgen. Und es wäre blöd, wenn man schon in der dritten Folge bei Showdown wäre.



Na es muss ja nicht gleich der Showdown sein, aber ein bisschen mehr Storyaufbau darf es schon sein. Mit der nächsten Folge haben wir schon die halbe Staffel durch und es ist - bis auf die erste Folge - praktisch nix passiert.
Ich hab halt die Befürchtung, dass sich der Großteil der Story einfach nur im Finale abspielt. Dann hätten sie einen normalen TNG-Zweiteiler auf eine 10-Folgen-Season gestreckt. Fänd ich dann doch etwas enttäuschend.

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, von daher 
Btw, schlecht find ichs jetzt auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht "Discovery-schlecht"


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Terminator habe sie mit den neuen Filmen meiner Meinung nach alles versaut.



Ich fand den Film gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Arnie als geläuterter Terminator war natürlich ein Witz, aber irgendwie mussten sie Arnie ja einbauen.



The_Rock schrieb:


> Na es muss ja nicht gleich der Showdown sein, aber ein bisschen mehr Storyaufbau darf es schon sein. Mit der nächsten Folge haben wir schon die halbe Staffel durch und es ist - bis auf die erste Folge - praktisch nix passiert.
> Ich hab halt die Befürchtung, dass sich der Großteil der Story einfach nur im Finale abspielt. Dann hätten sie einen normalen TNG-Zweiteiler auf eine 10-Folgen-Season gestreckt. Fänd ich dann doch etwas enttäuschend.



Denk daran, dass die zweite Staffel schon angekündigt ist. Nicht, dass sie dafür gar keine Story mehr haben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> Arnie als geläuterter Terminator war natürlich ein Witz, aber irgendwie mussten sie Arnie ja einbauen.


Mit Arnie das war einfach nur lächerlich. Aber das fand ich nicht so schlimm.

Schlimmer, dass eben in vorigen Filmen sich doch alles um John Connor gedreht hat. Es galt ihn zu beschützen da er in der Zukunft ein wichtiger Anführer im Kampf gegen die Maschine ist.
Dann aufeinmal dieser krasse Bruch. Einmal wurde er bösartig und im ganz neuen Film eben mal komplett  unbedeutend.
Ich finde sowas macht man einfach nicht!


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass die zweite Staffel schon angekündigt ist. Nicht, dass sie dafür gar keine Story mehr haben.



Jetzt ist halt die Frage, ob die zweite Staffel ne komplett neue Story bekommt oder einfach nur die bisherige weiterspinnt (also wie in The Expanse z.B.). In dem Fall wär der langsame Start natürlich vertretbar.
In Discovery war das ja nicht der Fall. Da hatte (bisher) jede Staffel seine eigene Story.
Wobei wir jetzt zumindest die Vorstellung der Crew hinter uns haben 

P.S.: Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Mass Effect 2. Der Großteil des Hauptstrangs bestand darin, seine Crew zu rekrutieren. Waren es also die Reaper, die die Trek-Androiden wie die Geth umprogrammiert haben? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Cat Toaster (15. Februar 2020)

"Folge 4 wirft Fragen auf" wäre vermutlich einfach nicht Clickbait genug, oder was? Könnte ja sein, dass irgendjemand die Folge noch nicht SOFORT gesehen hat und bei PCGH nicht wirklich mit nem Spoiler zu einer Serie rechnet. Aber Ihr wollt ja jetzt Lifestyle-Magazin sein?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> P.S.: Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Mass Effect 2. Der Großteil des Hauptstrangs bestand darin, seine Crew zu rekrutieren. Waren es also die Reaper, die die Trek-Androiden wie die Geth umprogrammiert haben? Fragen über Fragen...



Bei Herr der Ringe ging der gesamte erste Teil für die Gefährten drauf.


----------



## gnadenix (15. Februar 2020)

Also was die Internet Com. immer vermuten will ohne davor nachzudenken.... es sind über 20 Jahre vergangen - die können sich doch begegnet sein (Capt. Janeway und JLP kennen sich ja auch, vielleicht wurden sie vorgestellt  ) und abgesehen davon sind beide durchaus bekannt in deren Welt(en) und könnten wissen wer der andere ist ohne sich direkt zu kennen. Da sich die beiden aber gedutzt haben und die Szene so wirkte als würden die sich kennen, würde ich tippen da gibts ne storyline zwischen "damals und heute" die die beiden verbindet. Leider wirkt alles noch recht seicht und da noch unsicher ist, wieviele Staffeln da kommen werden, befürchte ich das am Ende einige Fragen offen bleiben werden, auch wenn ich die Serie bisher echt mag.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Februar 2020)

Yo vielen Dank @ PCGH fürs spoilern was 7o9's Rückkehr angeht!
Und zwar direkt auf der Übersichtsseite, so dass man dem Spoiler nicht entgehen kann... wirklich klasse gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2020)

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee, dass gerade Locutus und Seven sich in 20 Jahren nie getroffen haben?
Aber wer ne Spedition nicht von einem schwedischen Tennisspieler unterscheiden kann, hat wohl von Star Trek auch nicht all zuviel Ahnung.


----------



## Luebke82 (16. Februar 2020)

Also bei wem sowas Fragen aufwirft, hat nicht mehr alle am Sender, mMn. Ebenfalls die Leute, die hier über Spoiler in der Überschrift jammern. Es ist schon seit Monaten bekannt, dass 7o9 mitspielt. Habt ihr die letzten Monate gepennt, oder wie???

Unglaublich was die Leute von heute so beißt!


----------



## sesharim (16. Februar 2020)

also so wie ich das kollektiv verstehe wusten die beiden in dem moment von einander  als beide assimiliert waren. Und warum sollten sie  nicht auch genau deswegen in den letztn 20 jahren eine art klassentreffen gehabt haben.


----------



## JanJake (16. Februar 2020)

Wieso sollten sich solche Persönlichkeiten nicht kennen? O.o 

Beides große Namen in der Story und die sollten sich, wenn nicht vorher schon begegnet sind, sich zumindest vom Namen direkt kennen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Yo vielen Dank @ PCGH fürs spoilern was 7o9's Rückkehr angeht!
> Und zwar direkt auf der Übersichtsseite, so dass man dem Spoiler nicht entgehen kann... wirklich klasse gemacht.



Tut es eigentlich schon weh? Muss wohl...

Seit den Trailern zur Serie sind ALLE Nebendarsteller aus den alten Serien bekannt!


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Februar 2020)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du aber erst seit 2009 Star Trek dabei sein, mit Nemesis hat Star Trek nämlich aufgehört Star Trek im eigentlich Sinn  zu sein.
> 
> Tot, Betrug, Intrigen stehen jetzt an der Tagesordnung, anstatt Moral, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Ehre.


Schon in Der erste Kontakt ging die Reise in eine düstere Ecke. Picard war in dem Film alles andere als gewissenhaft, sondern von Rachsucht getrieben und machte im Laufe des Films in einem Dialog mit Lily Sloane einen eher ignoranten Eindruck. 

Aber genau das ist es, was mir an dem Film gefallen hat. Ich war nie sonderlich großer Star Trek-Fan, eben weil mir diese Utopie, die sich Roddenberry erdacht hat, zu naiv war. Mit der Zeit bewegte sich Star Trek weg von der eindimensionalen "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen"-Utopie und das ist auch gut so. Es besteht kein Grund, warum die Förderation nicht auch mal Dreck am Stecken haben sollte.


----------



## Postguru (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf ! Wirklich ???*

Picard ist Admiral a.D.   die Voyager ist in seine Dienstzeit als Admiral  zurückgekehrt   .. deswegen kann es überhaupt nicht sein das er die Crew der Voyager nicht kennt ... eben auch Sevenofnine 


Und Spoilern tue ich auch Hugh wird auch auch auftauschen ... :p


----------



## czk666 (16. Februar 2020)

Danke fürs Spoilern!


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2020)

Jap ich bedanke mich ebenso bei der tollen Redaktion für den Spoiler. Sehr sehr gemacht ......


----------



## Mahoy (16. Februar 2020)

Im _seit Wochen_ verfügbaren offiziellen Trailer wird das Auftauchen von Seven angekündigt und dieser Sachverhalt wurde schon ebenso lange öffentlich (auch hier) diskutiert. Die Aufregung über den Spoiler erschließt sich mir daher gerade nicht ...



Spoiler



Wasser ist nass. Nur für den Fall, dass das bisher jemandem entgangen sein sollte.


----------



## sfc (16. Februar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schon in Der erste Kontakt ging die Reise in eine düstere Ecke. Picard war in dem Film alles andere als gewissenhaft, sondern von Rachsucht getrieben und machte im Laufe des Films in einem Dialog mit Lily Sloane einen eher ignoranten Eindruck.
> 
> Aber genau das ist es, was mir an dem Film gefallen hat. Ich war nie sonderlich großer Star Trek-Fan, eben weil mir diese Utopie, die sich Roddenberry erdacht hat, zu naiv war. Mit der Zeit bewegte sich Star Trek weg von der eindimensionalen "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen"-Utopie und das ist auch gut so. Es besteht kein Grund, warum die Förderation nicht auch mal Dreck am Stecken haben sollte.



Star Trek war nie eine eindimensionale "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen"-Utopie, was man auch wüsste, wenn man Star Trek gesehen hat. Es gab immer Charaktere, die versucht haben, anderen das Existenzrecht abzusprechen, die kaltblütige Entscheidungen trafen oder mit den Feinden paktierten. Die Utopie ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen, sondern wurde hart erkämpft. Diese Ideale aufrecht zu erhalten, forderte stete Wachsamkeit. Es war ein ewiger Konflikt und Star Trek 8 ist ein nur eines von vielen Beispielen dafür. Star Trek 8 zeigt, dass man auch ein Sinnbild der Utopie wie Picard brechen kann, wenn man ihm nur ausreichend Leid zufügt, diese Ideale aber doch aufrecht erhalten werden können. Die Menschen sind halt immer noch Menschen, aber die Gesellschaft ist besser ist als das, weil sie an sich arbeitet und gemeinsam reflektiert.

Ein Dialog wie der zwischen Picard und Lily ist mir in Kurtzmans Dödel-Trek allerdings noch nicht untergekommen. Dort findet man allenfalls noch Glückskekssprüche und alternativlose Mary Sues wie die Burnham-Abscheulichkeit. 

Mit Realismus hat das alles nichts zu tun. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch seltsam, als Nicht-Fan einzufordern, dass Star Trek nun auf Linie gebracht und generisch werden muss, bis es sich von anderen Serien nicht mehr unterscheidet. Wenn einen eine weiterentwickelte Menschheit nicht interessiert, soll man halt was anderes schauen. Es ist im Streaming-Zeitalter nun wirklich nicht so, als gäbe es nicht genug anderes, was man gucken kann.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Im _seit Wochen_ verfügbaren offiziellen Trailer wird das Auftauchen von Seven angekündigt und dieser Sachverhalt wurde schon ebenso lange öffentlich (auch hier) diskutiert. Die Aufregung über den Spoiler erschließt sich mir daher gerade nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie war sogar auf offiziellen Postern und Werbebannern. Amazon hatte sogar größere Bahnhöfe mit ihr plakatiert und die Darstellerin zu offiziellen Anlässen mitgeschleppt. Das alles kann man wirklich nur verpasst haben, wenn man die letzten sechs Monate unter einem Stein gelebt hat.


----------



## TweakerNerd (16. Februar 2020)

Was ich mich da frage... Wie geht es weiter, tolle Serie mit Patrick Stewart. Freue mich auf jede folge 1+


----------



## ich-bin-ich (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf ! Wirklich ???*



Postguru schrieb:


> Picard ist Admiral a.D.   die Voyager ist in seine Dienstzeit als Admiral  zurückgekehrt   .. deswegen kann es überhaupt nicht sein das er die Crew der Voyager nicht kennt ... eben auch Sevenofnine
> 
> 
> Und Spoilern tue ich auch Hugh wird auch auch auftauschen ... :p



Du weißt schon das er letzte Woche schon dabei war?


----------



## Hannesjooo (16. Februar 2020)

Welche Fragen, das Bruce Willis in Six Sense eigentlich kein Geist war, sondern ein Blutesser der 
mitverantwortlich ist an der Ermordung von Dobbie, Dumbledore, Cedric Diggory, Sirius Black, Hedwig, Fred Weasly,
und Servus Snape ist, die dann als Zombies in der Armee von Tanos eine übermacht darstellen die nur durch das Opfer von
Ironman aufgehalten werden konnte?
P.S. Spoiler


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2020)

Borg? Klingt schwedisch... Ich feiere das immer noch Sonst, naja heutzutage kann man immer an etwas herumnörgeln. Ich freue mich einfach von Folge zu Folge auf ein Wiedersehn mit den "in die Jahre gekommenen" Helden meiner Pubertät...

Der fette Spoiler hier ist natürlich... diskussionswürdig. Allerdings weiß so ziemlich jeder (der sich einigermaßen für "Picard" interessiert) wer wieder auftauchen wird und was für PCGH wichtig ist: klickediklickklickklick

Gruß


----------



## Schinken (16. Februar 2020)

@PCGH-Redaktion
Bitte, hört doch mit den Spoilern auf! Ich möchte die Serie gerne später sehen, werde aber zu jeder einzelnen Folge gespoilert, wenn ich bei euch nach Hardwarenews gucke.

Nach meinem Empfinden gehören die ganzen News nicht wirklich in euer Repertoire, auch wenn die Zielgruppe (Nerds ) die gleiche ist. Aber seis drum, ihr könnt meinetwegen das Drehbuch im Wortlaut veröffentlichen, ich muss den Artikel ja nicht lesen. 
Die Überschriften in den News leider schon.
Also bitte, habt Erbarmen, keine Spoiler mehr!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf ! Wirklich ???*



Postguru schrieb:


> Picard ist Admiral a.D.   die Voyager ist in seine Dienstzeit als Admiral  zurückgekehrt   .. deswegen kann es überhaupt nicht sein das er die Crew der Voyager nicht kennt ... eben auch Sevenofnine


Genau, zwei Leute die von den Borg assimiliert und wieder befreit wurden, haben sich in 20 Jahren natürlich nie getroffen. 
Warum sollte man auch das Gespräch mit jemanden suchen, der das Gleiche wie ich durchgemacht hat.


----------



## czk666 (16. Februar 2020)

Dann habe ich wohl unter einem Stein gelebt. Ich schaue auch keine Trailer.


----------



## BigBoymann (16. Februar 2020)

Ich zitiere mich Mal selber, aber es gibt einfach zu viele die immer nur nörgeln wollen 


Aber Picard ist bisher echt gelungen und zeigt eigentlich nur das, was bei Star Trek schon lange im Hintergrund aufgebaut wurde. Bereits in einigen Folgen von TNG hat man hinter die Kulissen der heiklen Welt sehen können und jeder der die Serie mit Verstand gelesen und gesehen hat, könnte begreifen dass nicht alles so war wie es schien. Mit DS9 wurden diese Konflikte dann sehr offensichtlich ausgetragen, es gab Verschwörungstheorien, es gab Sektion 31, es gab Krieg, Bündnisse mit Feinden und es gab da sogar den Versuch Genozid zu begehen. In Voyager trat die Föderation dann zusehends in den Hintergrund, aber auch hier hat man oft genug gesehen, dass es hinterhältig, zwieträchtig und brutal zugehen konnte. Janeway toleriert den Massenmord an Spezies 8472, begeht schließlich selbst Massenmord an den Borg und reist dann aus letztlich egoistischen Gründen in der Zeit zurück um sich selbst zu retten.

Wer da alles nur heile Welt gesehen hat, der sollte sich Mal ein paar Wochen vor der Fernseher hocken und die Serien schauen und nicht nur als Begleitmusik zum einschlafen nutzen.

Picard spielt dann noch in einer Zeit wo der gesamte Quadrant von zwei epischen Kriegen verwüstet ist, alle Parteien sind mit Wiederaufbau und humanitären Aufgaben bis ans äußerste belastet. Dazu kommt dann, dass eine der großen Mächte nahezu ausradiert wurde und in diesen Bereichen sicher viele Ressourcen drauf gehen um nicht den nächsten Krieg folgen zu lassen. Man denke nur an Breen, Klingonen usw. . Das in einer solchen Zeit, Nächstenliebe wie zu Zeiten Kirks nicht mehr an erster Stelle steht ist für mich nicht nur einleuchtend, sondern die einzige Möglichkeit.
Daher finde ich den Kontext der Serie bisher sehr durchdacht, hoffe sehr darauf, dass man nicht zu zwanghaft versucht alte Bekannte einzubauen und bin bisher positiv überrascht. Ich kann niemanden zwingen die Serie zu mögen, aber die Kritiken hier scheinen mir leider von Leuten zu kommen die Star Trek schon immer entweder verschmäht haben oder es noch nie verstanden haben, diesen Leute kann ich nur raten es sich alles nochmal anzuschauen, vieleicht auch Mal die guten Heyne Roman dazu zu lesen und dann dürft ihr gerne kommen und euch beschweren, dass jetzt alles anders ist.

P.S.
Wobei es ist ja anders, es ist die erste Serie wo es nicht darum geht, dass ein Sternenflottenoffizier im Mittelpunkt steht. Vieleicht kommt ja auch daher die andere Sichtweise, denktal drüber nach.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. Februar 2020)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du aber erst seit 2009 Star Trek dabei sein, mit Nemesis hat Star Trek nämlich aufgehört Star Trek im eigentlich Sinn  zu sein.
> 
> Tot, Betrug, Intrigen stehen jetzt an der Tagesordnung, anstatt Moral, Gewissenhaftigkeit und Ehre.
> *
> ...



Das ist exakt, worum es geht: Die Essenz dieser Serie. 
Das frühere Seriensetting gibt lediglich fast unnötiges Hintergrundwissen, da aktuell gerade alles geschickt erklärt und rudimentär hergeleitet wird.
Ich finde das faszinierend. Vor allem die Tatsache, daß nun ein Plot verfolgt wird; ähnlich Star Trek Voyager.

Allerdings *muß Thilo oder der Spieleonkel dem Autor mal äußerst feste in den Allerwertesten treten.* Überall ist es schwer, gute Leute zu kriegen - aber dieser Spoiler? 24h nach Veröffentlichung der Folge? Ohne Prüfung durch Ahnungsmenschen? Naja, das mag wohl unsere Zukunft sein...


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Überall ist es schwer, gute Leute zu kriegen - aber dieser Spoiler? 24h nach Veröffentlichung der Folge? Ohne Prüfung durch Ahnungsmenschen? Naja, das mag wohl unsere Zukunft sein...


Aber das wurde doch schon paarmal hier erklärt:  das ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Spoiler.
Weil man das, wenn man die Trailer gesehen hat, zumindest wissen müßte.
Es wurde auch im Vorfeld schon darüber diskutiert.
Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## DarkWing13 (17. Februar 2020)

Voyager back in Alpha-Quadrant: 2378
Star Trek Picard: 2399

Man kann wohl durchaus davon ausgehen, dass eine ehemalige Borgdrohne die 2378 zur Erde kommt, (sehr lange) befragt wird, und bei einigen dieser "Meetings" auch ein Picard anwesend gewesen war, der ja selbst einmal (kurz) ein Borg gewesen war und als "Gutachter" fungierte, aber auch "nachfühlen" kann, was es bedeutet assimiliert zu werden...Rätsel gelöst... 

mfg


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Februar 2020)

Wäre mal nice, falls ne Abstecher nach deep Space nine geben würde und wir  sehen Quark und Co.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. Februar 2020)

Als echter TNG fan ist diese neue Serie für mich eine Beleidigung der positiven Vision Rodenberrys.
Unlogisch, Telenovela-Stil und das Schlimmste: dystopisch.
Kanns nicht mehr weitersehen, einfach schmerzhaft


----------



## P2063 (18. Februar 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Als echter TNG fan ist diese neue Serie für mich eine Beleidigung der positiven Vision Rodenberrys.



die "positive" Vision Roddenberrys mit knappen Röcken, sexistischen Sprüchen und Shatners Slapstick-Handkante die auf alles drauf schlägt?

kann man das nicht als lange Entwicklung sehen von der prä-federation Ära in ENT (die auch noch sehr kriegerisch war) über das hart erarbeitete friedliche TNG/DS9/VOY Ideal und mittlerweile hat man eben genug negative Erfahrungen gemacht um die Föderation wieder abzuschotten. Eine Gesellschaft entwickelt sich weiter, zum guten oder zum schlechten. Das passiert auch in der realen Welt, siehe Brexit oder Trumps Grenzzaun. Scifi ist nicht zuletzt auch ein Spiegel für die aktuelle Gesellschaft, in fast jeder Utopie lassen sich Bezüge auf das aktuelle Weltgeschehen finden.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Comeback von Seven Of Nine wirft Fragen auf ! Wirklich ???*



Postguru schrieb:


> Picard ist Admiral a.D.   die Voyager ist in seine Dienstzeit als Admiral  zurückgekehrt   .. deswegen kann es überhaupt nicht sein das er die Crew der Voyager nicht kennt ... eben auch Sevenofnine


Logisch kennen die sich. Wird doch allein schon in Nemesis klar. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yXcB9n5ATo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schinken (21. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im _seit Wochen_ verfügbaren offiziellen Trailer wird das Auftauchen von Seven angekündigt und dieser Sachverhalt wurde schon ebenso lange öffentlich (auch hier) diskutiert. Die Aufregung über den Spoiler erschließt sich mir daher gerade nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Meine Güte, immer diese Prestigediskussionen.
Stell dir vor, manche sehen eine Serie, ohne sich vorher jeden Trailer anzusehen. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen gesehen. Ich diskutiere auch mit Niemandem über die Serie und ich sehe sie nicht jede Woche, sondern erst wenn min. 2 Staffeln draußen sind.

Ich wusste also nichts von Seven-of-Nine, hätte auch gern so bleiben können. 

*Um das von vornherein klarzustellen: Ihr könnt hier im Forum in Threads zum Thema spoilern und diskutieren soviel Ihr möchtet, wer bin ich euch da reinzureden?
Das muss ich nämlich einfach nicht lesen. An den Überschriften in den News komme ich aber nicht vorbei. *

Das wirft die Frage auf: Was juckt es dich? Warum verteidigst du das spoilern? Hast du vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden und glaubst, alle die nicht gespoilert werden wollen verlangen von allen anderen, niemals über eine Serie zu sprechen? Das einzige was wir verlangen, ist nicht unerwartet gespoilert zu werden.

Kannst du vielleicht nicht die Perspektive von anderen einnehmen? Ist gar nicht so schwer, sieh mal: Ich versetze mich in die Lage der PCGH Redaktion. "Das Thema interessiert meine Zielgruppe und ich generiere damit Traffic, ausserdem sind vermutlich auch einige Redakteure tief in der Serie. Warum keine wöchentlichen Artikel darüber?"
 Tja, natürlich berichtet PCGH darüber, kann ich nachvollziehen. Warum man aber Spoiler in die Überschriften setzen muss, sodass sie jeder lesen muss der sich zu dem Thema garnicht informieren möchte, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es entsteht ja kein Nachteil, weder für die Redaktion noch für dich und andere Leser, wenn man die Überschrift leicht umformuliert. 
Da die Redaktion wohl kaum böse Absichten verfolgt, gehe ich stark davon aus, hier wurde nur nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht. Kein Problem, deshalb weise ich die Redaktion freundlich darauf hin. 
Nur deine Rolle verstehe ich nicht: Prinzipielles widersprechen?  Zu kurz gedacht? Überhaupt, hat sich die Kritik doch gar nicht an dich gerichtet. Verteidiger der hilflosen Redakteure? Ja bestimmt, die sind sprachlich so hilflos, da musst du mit deinen rhetorischen Künsten schon einspringen...





RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das wurde doch schon paarmal hier erklärt: das ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Spoiler.





RyzA schrieb:


> Weil man das, wenn man die Trailer gesehen hat, zumindest wissen müßte.
> Es wurde auch im Vorfeld schon darüber diskutiert.
> Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.




Dann hast du, bitte nimm es mir nicht übel, ein begrenztes Vorstellungsvermögen.

Ist denn Niemand in der Lage sich Menschen vorzustellen, die sich nicht vorher über eine Serie informieren? Ist übrigens normalerweise auch gar kein Problem, einfach keine Trailer  und Artikel zum Thema und man kommt wunderbar an so gut wie allen Spoilern vorbei.

Ich sehe mir niemals, zu irgendetwas Trailer an. Eine Zusammenfassung aller Höhepunkte? Gut, mag mir bei unbekannten Filmen erstmal nicht zuviel verraten, aber spätestens nach 5 Min. Film kenne ich die Charaktere und weiß aus dem Trailer wem was passiert. 
Bei bekannten Filmreihen oder Serienuniversen natürlich noch schlimmer. Keine Sorge, ich verlange nicht das Trailer abgeschafft werden. Ich gucke Sie nur nicht und hoffe, manche verstehen jetzt auch warum.

Ich diskutiere in meinem Freundeskreis auch nicht vorher über Filme oder Serien, erst sehen wir diese und bilden uns dann ein Urteil, dann reden wir auch darüber.

Nochmal ganz deutlich: Niemand verlangt, dass Ihr dass auch so haltet, es geht nur darum, die unübersehbaren Spoiler zu lassen.


Bei Spoilern gibt es keine Grauzone, kein, "eigentlich ist es kein Spoiler", was ein Spoiler ist, entscheidet derjenige, der gespoilert werden würde.

Wer bist du denn, mir zu sagen Seven-of-Nines Wiederkehr wäre "eigentlich" kein Spoiler? ICH empfinde das aber so und selbst wenn ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt wäre der noch nichts davon gehört hat, hätte ich Recht mit der Aussage, für mich sei es ein Spoiler.

Sowie du "eigentlich" kein Spoiler sagst, gibst du ja schon zu, dass es unter Umständen, nämlich schlicht dem Umstand, es noch nicht zu wissen (was einen Spoiler definiert also alles ad-Absurdum führt) ein Spoiler sein kann. Ach nee! Es ist also nur ein Spoiler, wenn ich es noch nicht wusste? Und du meinst zu wissen, dass das eh alle schon wussten. Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass wir uns nicht über den Spoiler aufregen würden, wenn wir schon von Seven-of-Nine gewusst hätten?
Also wussten wohl alle die sich an dem Spoiler stören nichts von ihr und für all jene, war es "eigentlich schon ein Spoiler". Es sei denn, wir verstehen alle etwas anderes unter dem Wort Spoiler.




sfc schrieb:


> Sie war sogar auf offiziellen Postern und Werbebannern. Amazon hatte sogar größere Bahnhöfe mit ihr plakatiert und die Darstellerin zu offiziellen Anlässen mitgeschleppt. Das alles kann man wirklich nur verpasst haben, wenn man die letzten sechs Monate unter einem Stein gelebt hat.




Wie überheblich und vor Arroganz triefend! Also ich habe es verpasst. Ich sehe keine Trailer, keine Plakate, keine Werbung. Ich habe ein recht werbefreies Leben. Ich lebe nicht unter einem Stein, ich habe zuhause Adblocker und unterwegs achte ich auf den Verkehr oder mein Buch. Kurzum, mann muss nicht im Wald leben um sich bewusst zu einem Thema nicht zu informieren. 
Das du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst ist dein Problem. Abzustreiten das Menschen der Info aus dem Weg gehen konnten, obwohl sich hier im Forum einige melden die offensichtlich sauer sind weil sie es eben noch nicht wussten, ist nur Realitätsverweigerung.
Meinst du denn, alle die sich hier am Spoilern stören, wussten ja schon von Seven-of-Nine und meckern jetzt nur ...äh...warum genau? Also, was genau glaubst du denn, habe ich davon mich über Spoiler aufzuregen, wenn ich die Informationen ja sowieso schon hatte? 

Naheliegender ist doch, das wir es vor dem Spoiler wirklich nicht wussten. Diese Tatsache könntest du einfach hinnehmen, nach dem Motto: "Oh, ich hätte gedacht, man kommt an der Info gar nicht vorbei. Interessant, dass es doch geht.'' (Denn offensichtlich lagst du mit deiner Annahme ja falsch, das hat dir die Realität gerade bewiesen)
Nein, du negierst einfach, dass es möglich sei. Nur warum , *warum *, sollten wir uns dann an Spoilern stören? Denkst du, ich hab zuviel Zeit?


----------



## P2063 (21. Februar 2020)

spoiler, spoiler, spoiler. was bin ich diese diskussion leid. es ist ja jetzt nicht so, als wäre hier ein großer unbekannter inhalt veröfentlicht worden.

auch wenn jemand keine Werbung gesehen hat, halte ich es für irgendwie vermessen das deswegen als spoiler zu betrachten. Es handelt sich um eine bereits der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stehende Information, egal ob jetzt ein einzelner versucht Werbung zu vermeiden oder nicht. Hätten die Produzenten ein geheimnis draus machen wollen und das Auftreten von Seven nirgends erwähnt weil es eine besondere überraschung für die Zuschauer hätte sein sollen, dann wäre das etwas anderes.


----------



## Schinken (21. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> spoiler, spoiler, spoiler. was bin ich diese diskussion leid. es ist ja jetzt nicht so, als wäre hier ein großer unbekannter inhalt veröfentlicht worden.
> 
> auch wenn jemand keine Werbung gesehen hat, halte ich es für irgendwie vermessen das deswegen als spoiler zu betrachten. Es handelt sich um eine bereits der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stehende Information, egal ob jetzt ein einzelner versucht Werbung zu vermeiden oder nicht. Hätten die Produzenten ein geheimnis draus machen wollen und das Auftreten von Seven nirgends erwähnt weil es eine besondere überraschung für die Zuschauer hätte sein sollen, dann wäre das etwas anderes.



Und würde es dir sehr weh tun, wenn die Info nicht direkt in der Überschrift stehen würde?
Hast du etwas davon, wenn wir, die wir das offensichtlich anders sehen, uns ärgern?
Hast du einen Nachteil von dem, was ich möchte? Fehlt dir dann etwas? 
Ich verlange nur, dass keine Inhalte der Serie in der *Überschrift *stehen.
Nur das. Warum ist man dagegen? Ist es nicht vermessen, auf dieser Kleinigkeit zu bestehen? Von der man weiß, dass sie andere stört und dessen Änderung einem selbst keinen Aufwand bescheren würde?



Edit; Nachtrag zum Thema "daran konnte man nicht vorbeikommen":
Meine Freundin, wie auch andere Menschen die ich kenne und die Ihr sicher auch kennt, wissen nicht einmal dass es die Serie gibt. Geschweige denn , dass Sie Details der Serie kennen würden. Ist also problemlos möglich, selbst unabsichtlich nichts mitzubekommen.
In was für einer Filterblase muss man leben, um zu glauben man käme an solchen Infos schwer vorbei? Ich sehe mir einfach keine Artikel zur Serie/Film/Buch an. Fertig.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Das wirft die Frage auf: Was juckt es dich? Warum verteidigst du das spoilern? Hast du vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden und glaubst, alle die nicht gespoilert werden wollen verlangen von allen anderen, niemals über eine Serie zu sprechen?



Ich denke eher, ich du hast das etwas grundlegend falsch verstanden: Ich verteidige nicht das Spoilern, sondern habe versucht darzulegen, das es sich nicht um einen Spoiler handelt.

Du hast den gleichen Anspruch auf gewollte Desinformiertheit wie ich. Ich muss und will auch nicht alles wissen - schon gar nicht dann, wenn ich überrascht werden _will_ und das hat auch ganz und gar nichts mit Prestige zu tun. Ob dir ein beliebiges popkulturelles Detail schon Wochen vor oder erst Wochen nach mir bekannt ist, geht mir mehrere Parsec am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Man kann allerdings nicht jedes Informationsgefälle berücksichtigen, egal ob dieses planvoll oder durch fehlenden Zugang erzeugt wurde. Man kann nur versuchen ungefähr einzuschätzen, was noch Insiderwissen sein könnte und was nicht. Und das Auftauchen eines Charakters, mit dessen Auftauchen von den Machern der Serie in Spots und auf Plakaten aktiv geworben wurde, ist definitiv kein Insiderwissen und wird auch nicht zu solchem, weil das jemand, der sich freiwillig oder unfreiwillig etwas tiefer im Mustopf aufhält, gerne so hätte.

Das, was dir hier unendlich rücksichtslos und schrecklich grausam zur Kenntnis gebracht wurde, hätte dir gegen deinen Willen schon länger auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder beim Brötchenholen bekannt werden können. Damit musst du entweder leben oder dich zu einem Eremitendasein an den Ar*** der Welt zurückziehen. Aber selbst da kann noch ein klappriger Laster an deiner Höhle vorbeipoltern und aus dessen Radio schnappst du etwas auf oder auf dessen Plane ist etwas aufgedruckt, was du noch gar nicht wissen wolltest.

Isso*.



(Abkürzung für "Ich schrei' sonst.")


----------



## P2063 (21. Februar 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Und würde es dir sehr weh tun, wenn die Info nicht direkt in der Überschrift stehen würde?
> Hast du etwas davon, wenn wir, die wir das offensichtlich anders sehen, uns ärgern?
> Hast du einen Nachteil von dem, was ich möchte? Fehlt dir dann etwas?
> Ich verlange nur, dass keine Inhalte der Serie in der *Überschrift *stehen.
> Nur das. Warum ist man dagegen? Ist es nicht vermessen, auf dieser Kleinigkeit zu bestehen? Von der man weiß, dass sie andere stört und dessen Änderung einem selbst keinen Aufwand bescheren würde?



Versuch doch bitte mal, das ganze logisch von außen zu betrachten, statt dich weiter in deine festgefahrene Sichtweise hinein zu steigern. Der Spoiler den du versuchst herbeizureden existiert schlicht nicht. 

Ja, es mag dir nicht schmecken, dass eine Information die du gerne erst später erfahren hättest im Titel des Artikel steht. Aber das macht diese Information nicht zu einem Spoiler, sie war nämlich bereits vornherein öffentlich bekannt, auch wenn du als einzelperson davon nichts mitbekommen hast. Du kannst dich gerne bei den Showrunnern beschweren die sich dazu entschieden haben das nicht als Überraschung für die Fans aufzusparen sondern zu Werbezwecken benutzt haben, aber nicht beim Autor eines Artikels der einen bekannten Sachverhalt aufgreift.


----------



## Schinken (21. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Versuch doch bitte mal, das ganze logisch von außen zu betrachten, statt dich weiter in deine festgefahrene Sichtweise hinein zu steigern. Der Spoiler den du versuchst herbeizureden existiert schlicht nicht.
> 
> Ja, es mag dir nicht schmecken, dass eine Information die du gerne erst später erfahren hättest im Titel des Artikel steht. Aber das macht diese Information nicht zu einem Spoiler, sie war nämlich bereits vornherein öffentlich bekannt, auch wenn du als einzelperson davon nichts mitbekommen hast. Du kannst dich gerne bei den Showrunnern beschweren die sich dazu entschieden haben das nicht als Überraschung für die Fans aufzusparen sondern zu Werbezwecken benutzt haben, aber nicht beim Autor eines Artikels der einen bekannten Sachverhalt aufgreift.



Ich beschwere mich doch auch nicht, dass der Autor das Thema aufgegriffen hat. Ich beschwere mich, das die Information bereits in der News-Übersicht steht. Wäre es so schlimm, statt Seven of Nine zu erwähnen, nur zu sagen, dass eine altbekannte Figur wieder auftaucht? Übrigens beschwere ich mich auch erst jetzt, denn seit die Serie draussen ist gab es zu jeder Folge einen Artikel. In jeder derer Überschriften wurde gespoilert. Das, und nur das, bitte ich die Redaktion zu lassen. Was stört dich konkret an diesem Wunsch? Ganz unabhängig davon, dass wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, was kannst du gegen diese Bitte haben?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, ich du hast das etwas grundlegend falsch verstanden: Ich verteidige nicht das Spoilern, sondern habe versucht darzulegen, das es sich nicht um einen Spoiler handelt.
> 
> Du hast den gleichen Anspruch auf gewollte Desinformiertheit wie ich. Ich muss und will auch nicht alles wissen - schon gar nicht dann, wenn ich überrascht werden _will_ und das hat auch ganz und gar nichts mit Prestige zu tun. Ob dir ein beliebiges popkulturelles Detail schon Wochen vor oder erst Wochen nach mir bekannt ist, geht mir mehrere Parsec am Allerwertesten vorbei.
> 
> ...


Mir hätte dieses Detail schon irgendwo auf einem Plakat begegnen können. Stimmt. (Ist es nicht, ich wurde durch die Überschrift hier gespoilert aber ja, hätte passieren können).
Dagegen kann ich nichts machen. Stimmt.

Mir kann dieses Detail auch hmmm, zum Beispiel auf PCGH begegnen. Dagegen kann ich was machen! Im Forum darum bitten, die Überschriften ein wenig umzuformulieren. Das habe ich gemacht. Wo genau war jetzt mein Fehler? Da wo ich eventuell etwas dagegen tun kann, habe ich es versucht. Und warum würde dir soviel fehlen, wenn in der News-Übersicht die Überschriften etwas anders lauten? Du würdest den Artikel doch eh lesen, oder nicht? 

Würde dir Information verloren gehen? Der Artikel kann doch bleiben wie er ist, sogar die Überschrift dort, nur bitte der Titel in der News-Übersicht nicht. Was zum heiligen Spaghettimonster kann man denn nur so prinzipiell dagegen haben?


----------



## Atze1881 (23. Februar 2020)

Alter...Schinken bist du hart getriggert, das nervt ja 
Ellenlange Romane schreiben nur weil es nicht so läuft wie du dir das vorgestellt hast? Läuft bei dir xD


----------



## Schinken (23. Februar 2020)

Atze1881 schrieb:


> Alter...Schinken bist du hart getriggert, das nervt ja
> Ellenlange Romane schreiben nur weil es nicht so läuft wie du dir das vorgestellt hast? Läuft bei dir xD



Sehr sachlich und fundiert widerlegt . Läuft aber tatsächlich bei mir, die Redaktion hat reagiert, also bin ich wunschlos glücklich.
Ich bin dann auch raus.

PS: Die Qualität eines Textes steht in *keinerlei *Relation zur Länge des Textes.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2020)

Wir wollen doch mal ganz entspannt bleiben. Ich kann mich da an ein, zwei andere Themen erinnern, wo Andere (meine Wenigkeit einschlossen) ziemlich getriggert waren und dafür der Schinken in sich ruhte. Man könnte auch sagen, manche Leute werden davon getriggert, dass Andere getriggert sind.  

Wenn Schinken bei diesem Thema gerne mehr Zurückhaltung hätte, aber nicht bekommt, stört das *seine* Zufriedenheit und ein Spielverderber wird er damit noch lange nicht. Ist doch so oder so nur ein Luxusproblem.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2020)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Also bei wem sowas Fragen aufwirft, hat nicht mehr alle am Sender, mMn. Ebenfalls die Leute, die hier über Spoiler in der Überschrift jammern. Es ist schon seit Monaten bekannt, dass 7o9 mitspielt. Habt ihr die letzten Monate gepennt, oder wie???
> 
> Unglaublich was die Leute von heute so beißt!


Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute, die sich bewusst nicht im Vorfeld informieren.



sfc schrieb:


> Star Trek war nie eine eindimensionale "Friede,  Freude, Eierkuchen"-Utopie, was man auch wüsste, wenn man Star Trek  gesehen hat.


Es ist schon fast sarkastisch, wenn man Old Trek Eindimensionalität im Vergleich zu New Trek vorwirft. Man könnte auch gleich mit einem blinden über Farben diskutieren. Andererseits, wenn man sehr oberflächlich ist, könnte man es so sehen.


----------



## Schinken (26. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch mal ganz entspannt bleiben. (...)Ist doch so oder so nur ein Luxusproblem.



Da stimmen wir absolut überein .


----------

